# Sirius Radio Screen - Keep Icons in Fixed Position



## CharlesVCronis (2 mo ago)

When all my favorites are on screen, it allows me to choose whatever station I want. When going to a specific station, however, it reverts to the group, so most of the favorites are no longer visible. Is there a way keep it in a fixed position so my my favorites are always present?


----------

